# CNC vadība / mehānika >  Allegro motoru vadības mikroshēmas - Atsauksmes?

## Vikings

Vienkāršs jautājums - vai kāds ir izmantojis Allegro soļu motoru kontrolieru mikroshēmas un kādas ir atsauksmes? Es konkrēti skatos uz A3986. Salīdzinoši lēta, iespējams izejas kaskādes salikt uz kādu strāvu vien vajag, mikrosoļu atbalsts. Principā viss ko vajag. Viennozīmīgi tas ir stipri vienkāršāk, lētāk un ar lielākām iespējām kā taisīt to pašu no atsevišķām mikroshēmām.

----------


## Mosfet

Vajadzētu dabūt paraugus tad notestēt.
Cik viņa maksa un kur var dābūt.
Vienīgi tas korpus tāds, lai radītu problēmas ar plati.Un neko nesūta atpakaļ.

----------


## Vikings

> Vajadzētu dabūt paraugus tad notestēt.
> Cik viņa maksa un kur var dābūt.
> Vienīgi tas korpus tāds, lai radītu problēmas ar plati.Un neko nesūta atpakaļ.


 Dabūt var Digikeyā. Maksā bišķi virs 3$. Domāju pasūtīt pie cilvēka, kas šeit forumā pasūta no Digikey detaļas vai aŗi kad darbavieta kaut ko no turienes pasūtīs tad pielikt klāt.

Vispār pamazām domāju shēmu draivam ar šo kontrolieri, man gan neliekas, ka būs problēmas ar plati mikrenes korpusa dēļ. Pasūtīšu arī zemas induktivitātes Current senses un par izejām visdrīzāk izmantošu IRF540. Kā bonusu pielikšu klāt izejas radiatora termoaizsardzību.

----------


## Epis

Esi lasījis šito Lielo cnczonas topiku kur taisa Mikrosoļu draiveri uz šitā čipa topiks ir liels virs 550 komentiem, apskatījos sākumu un beigas tad beigās ir bildes ar Platēm + visādas shēmas.
http://www.cnczone.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24699

----------


## Vikings

> Esi lasījis šito Lielo cnczonas topiku kur taisa Mikrosoļu draiveri uz šitā čipa topiks ir liels virs 550 komentiem, apskatījos sākumu un beigas tad beigās ir bildes ar Platēm + visādas shēmas.
> http://www.cnczone.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24699


 Paldies par linku. Ja tā godīgi tad tur redzēju tikai vienu cilvēku, kurš sakarīgas (manā skatījumā) plates taisīja. Pēdējos postus palasot sapratu, ka ir kaut kādas problēmas tomēr ar to draivu, bet tomēr domāju pats izveidot savu plati vadoties pēc pdfā dotajiem norādījumiem un paskatīties kā strādā. 
Šobrīd palēnām domāju shēmu...

----------


## Epis

Nu mēģini, gan jau ka sanāks un motors griezīsies. 

Cik jaudīgu motoru tu ar šito plāno griezt ??

Es cik esu skatījies kā tajā cnczonā tur tiek tie soļinieku draiveri taisīti nu tad lai katko labu uztasiītu vaig mikreni, vai CPLD kautvai attiny kā piemēram šajā http://www.cnczone.com/forums/showthrea ... 56&page=35
drīz būs gads kā  kreutz taisa to draiveri un izskatās ka tas būs tīri tā neko, un tur ir visādas fičas un bonusi tam draiverim, vienīgi enkodera atbalsts viņam laikam ka nebīj. 

Man tādi fiksēti specializētie čipi nevisai, jo viņi ir ļoti specializēti konkrētam uzdevumam, pat soļinieku Htilts kuru izmanto Kruetz savā draiverī nav neko labs, viens no foruma aprēķināja ka ar normāliem lētiem tranzistoriem+draiveriem tas  Htilts izmaksātu lētāk + mazāk karstu līdz ar to varētu dzesēt tranzistorus pate plate nevis radiātori. viela pārdomām. 
Vispār tie draiveri ir baigi sarežģitā lieta, un tur neko nesaprotu.

----------


## GuntisK

> Vispār tie draiveri ir baigi sarežģitā lieta, un tur neko nesaprotu.


 Ar šo teikumu, Tu pats pierādīji, ka nekas ar CNC Tev nesanāks. Diemžēl...

----------


## Epis

> Ar šo teikumu, Tu pats pierādīji, ka nekas ar CNC Tev nesanāks. Diemžēl...


 Tādēļ es netaisu draiveri, jo tur viss ir baigi sarežģiti, un man motoriem tas draiveris sen jau ir. man nav kontrolliera un to es arī taisu.

----------


## GuntisK

Atkal sanāks topika piesārņošana, bet.. Esmu daudz reizes skatījies to tavējās virpas, kas itkā ir pārbūvēta frēze foto, un domāju, kas tev tur nesanāk? Ok-gadās gļuki ar softu? Uzliec Ubuntu ar EMC2-no problems,jo viss notiek REALTIME, visa lieta tik pierašanā. Vismaz man viņa ļoti patīk- ir vizualizācija, draudzīgs interfeiss, nekāda ķīniešu valoda nav. Un iespējas! Jāsaka es biju šokā kad uzzināju ka ar vienu pašu L298 ar EMC2 var vadīt DIVUS!!! servomotorus. Pārsteigums ir tajā ka vajadzīgs tikai izejas draiveris, nekādu citu kontrolieru un pārējā. Savieno pie LPT shēmu un padod no enkodera signālus un sistēma gatava! Ir nokačājams LIVE CD ar visu EMC2 tā ka nav nekā sarežģīta ar instalāciju.

----------


## Vikings

> Cik jaudīgu motoru tu ar šito plāno griezt ??


 Vēl nezinu, bet ir aizdomas, ka ar 2A spējīgo L298 nepietiks. Kad būs mehānikas parametri tad varēs izvēlēties motoru.

Vispār Epi, es tev piekrītu par specializētajiem čipiem, man arī patīk labāk, ja es vadību varu konfigurēt pēc sirds patikas, bet šoreis nostrādāja vietas ekonomija. Lai uztaisītu to pašu no atsevišķiem kompinentiem sakarīgā izpildījumā vajadzētu CPLD, komparatoru, traņu draiveri, DAC un gan jau vēl kaut ko. Bet te viss vienā.

----------


## Epis

Nu ja tas L298 ir pa švaku tad ņem šito L6203 ko izmanto Kruetz CNCzonā, bet te ir tā lielā karšana šeit citāts no CNCzonas kur viens salīdzina H tltu kas no diskrētām detaļām salikts ar to L6203 (arī cenas atšķirību)  tad tev būs 45V 4.5A 
un ja negribi čakarēties ar mikrenēm tad pamēģini kādu integrēto motoru kontrolliera čipu kautko līdzīgu L297 tikai ar mikro soļu atbalstu domāju ka tādam vaidzētu būt.




> 02-04-2008, 12:16 PM pastera ->  post 400 no topika  "Bipolar Microstep 48 volt 5Amp /phase, 4 axis board"
> 
> What about using discretes?
> 
> STF20NF06
> It's a full pack - fully isolated
> 0.61 @ qty:100 < $20 for 4-axis
> 
> At 4 amps average the dissipation would be less than 2 watts each with switching losses. They would require very little heat sinking at this power level.
> ...

----------


## Vikings

Hmm, paldies par norādi, šī mikrene liekas interesanta, ir pieejama Argusā un vajadzības gadījumā es viņu izmantošu. Tomēr ko tad es izmantotu par kontrolieri priekš L6203? Tāpat vajadzētu vai nu Atmeli vai CPLD ar ārējo komparatoru vai kaut kā tā... Pie tam gribas izmēģināt to Allegro brīnumu, kā nekā tam var karināt uzreiz klāt 8 traņus bez atsevišķa draivera.

----------


## Epis

Nu jā izmantojot L6203 vaidzēs kādu 8bit mikreni ar diviem Comparātoriem lai varētu veikt to chopping, sanāk ja atrod mikreni ar 2 comparātroiem, vai 2 opampiem tad var visu mierīgi uztaisīt bez CPLD palīdzības tikai ar 1 mikreni +L6203  ::

----------


## Epis

Apstījos tos comparātorus un lielākai daļai PIC18 viņi ir (2 gabali) un pusei no PIC16 arī ir dubultie komparātoru moduļi tākā viens PIC16,18 + L6203 un lieta darīta būs tev mikrosoļu chopper draiveris. 

AVR mikrenēm es atrast ar 2 comparātoriem neko nevarēju, un MSP430 ir 2 opampi, bet tās ir padārgas salīdzinot ar kādu lēto PIC16.

----------


## Mosfet

Šodien apskatiju A3986 datu lapu un vērtējums ir tāds
Sliktais
1. Fisēts dead time mosfet slēgšanai on off, būs jāorganizē caur gate.
2. Fiksēta PWM on time , viss būs atkarīgs no motora L, kas daudzmotoru sistēmā ir slikti un arī vienmotoram nebūs labi
3. Liekas ka liela izejas kaskādes pretestība, būs sprieguma kritums un mikrene sils.
4. Neatradu cik ir izejas ieejas  maksimālā strāva mosfet vadībai.
5. Nekādi atpakaļ signāli no mikrenes ( transilātora pozicionēšanās, pārslodze ,temp un ......)
6. Bootstrap kondesatora nav aprēķins (varbūt skaidrojums 10-20 reizes no C total mosfetam citiem ir pieņemams)
6. Būs problēmas ar plates izveidi.
Labais nezinu.
Nu tai cnc forumā to plati laikam dārznieki veido. Jāprasa Epim vai tur tai CNC forumā  visi ir tādi darznieki.


Par L298 -viņa man  strādā 2 paralēlas, izejas strāva 3,3 A bez problēmām.
L6203 -stipri padārga un arī ir savas problēmas ,  diskrētais noteikti ir izdevīgāks.

----------


## Epis

Nu jā man jau bīj nojauta ka tas Alegro čips nav nekāds labais, jo ja tā būtu tad visi jau tos draiverus taisītu ar to, bet re ka neviens neko labu nav uztaisījis.



> Nu tai cnc forumā to plati laikam dārznieki veido. Jāprasa Epim vai tur tai CNC forumā  visi ir tādi darznieki.


 Tu runā par to Alegročipa topiku vai to otru "Bipolar Microstep 48 volt 5Amp /phase, 4 axis board" ? 
Tur jau pārsvarā sēž mehāniķi no kuriem lielākā daļa no elektronikas neko nejēdz, bet protams ir arī tādi kas kaukto zin(viņu skaits ir ap 1%  ::  (10 uz 1000 biedriem) ) .

Vispār kādas ir Mosfet tavas domas par to soļu motoru draiveri no otrā cncZonas topika kuru Kruetz ir uztaisījis soļinieka draiveri un taisās tirgot ???  pēdējā cena ko viņš bīj nosaucis par 4 asu kitu bīj 285$  nekas lēts tas protams ka nav.

----------


## Mosfet

Es domāju par to Allegro chipu.Nenoliedzu viņu bet ir savas problēmas un es nevisai gribu risināt Allegro ierobežojumus man vieglāk uztaisīt pašam. Kas man visvairāk nepatīk šai mikrenei ir plates problēmas. Izveidojas garari cēļi lidz gate un SMD tipa mosfetus nav vērts lietot daudzu apsvērumu dēļ.
Es tai forumā nesmu reģistrējies un tāpēc daudzko neredzu. Ja tā otrā palate ir uz L6203 nezinu kāda korpusā. Autors ir salicis visādas indikācijas bet pāris ļoti svarīgas ka pazemināts spriegums ,virspriegums ,temperatūras indikācijas  nav. Vispār  ar L6203 ir zināmas problēmas darbībā. Es neieteiktu tirgot DiY variantu, bet tā ir katra problēma.
 Un vēl kāpēc  diskrētas tilts ir labāks viena apsvēruma dēļ ja izlido gali tad nomainīt t-220 korpusu nav problēmas. Un tas eskpermentālajos varinatos ir bieži.
Par cenu -normāla pat lēta. Un diezgan muļķīgi ir diskutēt pērc un liec un strādā nevis ekspermentēt, ja to lietu tikai apgūsti.
Laikam jau jāsāk ražot pašam un tirgot.

----------


## Epis

ķeries klāt un uztaisi kādu komerciālo ja būs labs tad es pērku, jo mans xelotek draiveris motorus ātrāk par 300RPM negriež  ::  es protams gribētu lai tie iet ar 1500RPM  ::  un arī tie draivera Alegro čipi baigi karst pat ar visiem radiātoriem vaig papildus ventilātoru, tākā es sev tādu draiveri gribētu kas nekarst un nav ar ventilātoru jāvēdina, 

+ būtu labi ja tur būtu kautkāda energoefektivāte tādā ziņā ka motors strādātu kā servo, ka patērē tik daudz enerģijas lai varētu pārvarēt pretestību un veikt savu kustību, parastiem soļiniekiem ir tāds režīms ka samazina jaudu par 50% ja neko nedara, bet man tas liekās stūlbi, ja motors negriežās un viņam nav nekādas statistiskās slodzes(griezes momenta) tad kāda jēga tērēt enerģiju, slēdzam ārā, bet ja statistiskais griezes moments piemēram ir 0,2Nm(vai stāv kādā pussolī) tad lai tas motors strādāt ar statistisko spēku 0,2Nm nevis ar 1Nm(puse no 2Nm) lūk tā tādu es draiveri sev gribētu.  ::  

vari tādu uztaisīt ??

----------


## Vikings

Izlēmu riskēt un taisīšu drauveri uz šīs mikrenes. Problēmu sagādā tas, ka gribēju atkratīties no atsevišķas barošanas ieejas loģikai. Lineārais regulators karstu, bet cik šodien uzzināju stepdown varētu sagādāt visādus negaidītus brīnumus sakarā ar mazo impulsu samēru, lielo droseli, tad vēl motora traucējumi varētu līst visam cauri utt. Tā kā būs vien jāliek aizsargāta 12V ieeja atsevišķi loģikai.

Mosfet, vari sīkāk lūdzu pamatot savus iebildumus pret 170ns nostrādes laika diodi, kāda ir iebūvēta IRF540? Šodien tiku parunāties ar cilvēku, kurš agrāk ar līdzīgām lietām nodarbojies, viņš teica, ka 170ns pilnīgi pietikšot pat priekš frekvences virs 100kHz. Es saprotu, ka būs lielāka karšana un lielākas impulsu strāvas diodes ciet vēršanās laikā (attiecīgi lielāki trokšņi) bet vai tas ir tik ļoti kritiski?

Epi, man liekas, lai panāktu jaudas samazināšanu soļu motoram vajag likt klāt enkoderi un reālajā laikā skatīties vai gadījumā pozīcija nav mainījusies. Savādāk kaut kāda mehāniskā slodze no malas var motoru izkustināt no vietas un tad ej nu zini, ka pozīcija mainījusies...

----------


## Epis

ja jau esi izlēmis tad taisi, lai viecās, bet pirms sāc Gecko drive topiku par 
 jauno ~30$   ::   3-3.5A 50V Geckodrive G250 kuru Maris Freimanis tagat CNC zonā jau kādu mēnesi taisa un ir jau pirmais protatips gatavs un masveida ražošana būs laikam martā, 
http://www.cnczone.com/forums/showthrea ... 83&page=24

Es to Topiku izlasīju vakar no sākuma lidz beigām un ko es varu teikt viņš to Lēto draiveri uztaisīja pa 7 dienām un kas ir fenomenāli tas ka tā draivera pašizmaksa viņam sanāca detaļās ap 6$   ::  (pēdējā versijā deļ konektoriem laikam būs kāds $ klāt) 

Faktiski maris Freimanis tur stāsta visu no kā rodās cena, kā viņš dabūn tik lēti tos tranzistorus 0,45$ gabalā un citas detaļas +cik liels uzcenojums, faktiski bez nekādiem noslēpumiem, vispār superīgs topiks, neko aizraujošāku es pēdējā gadā lasījis nebīju  :: , Tehniski viņa 6$ draiveris ieliek pat Alegro taisītos Draiver čipus, tākā vispār visai steperu draiveru industrījai tagat būs jāsāk domāt jo Geckodrive viņus visus izbāzīs kā mazos. 

Faktiski lētajā draiveru segnemtā Gecko izkonkurēt ir nereāli, vienīgi ja taisa kādu augstākas funkcionalitātes draiveri, ar inovartībām fičām, kādas es pieminēju lai steperi varētu regulēt kā servo, tehniski tas ir iespējams bez enkodera ar to FOC algoritmu, pēc tā itkā var noteikt motora pozīciju viņi tur laikam izmanto Back EMI, kas nāk no magnētiem lai aprēķinātu motora pozīciju, algoritms tur ir tāds pasmags, bet domāju ka nekā neiespējama tur nav, jo ja to taisa uz servo motoriem tad var arī uztaisīt priekš stepera  ::

----------


## Epis

kā iet Viking ar draivera būvi ?? kautko jau esi uzlodējis ? 
Es tā nejauši lasīju CNC zonā vienu topiku un atradu rakstu kur tas Pminmo (kuram ir tā lapa kur ir čupa ar visādiem draiveriem, un viņš tajā citā linkā arī taisīja draiveri uz šitā A3986 un te viņš raksta kas īsti bīj par problēmu un beigās iesaka iemēģināt A3985  ::  ja viņiem pini ir vienādi tad pasūti abus, ja neies viens lodē otru  ::  




> A lot of us thought the Allegro A3986 was the ticket a year plus ago, then as a number of us looked to mplement we found a similar issue in unique designs, the step angle accuracy was a problem. Turns out the fixed off time ratios of the chip, and the way the chip comes out of blanking and doesn't sense over current if that happened during blanking is a problem. After being lead along by the Allegro engineer for month's they finally fessed up to the issue. The A3985 is better but you will have to put a micro in front of it and do the software.............and it exhibits some of the same issue, but timing is more programmable, so there are variables that can work out for a portion of applicatons.

----------


## Vikings

Nē neesmu neko uzlodējis. Pamazām top plate. Nav jau mikrenes ko lodēt.
Hmm, interesanti, būs jāiečeko kas tas par zvēru...

----------


## Vikings

Paskatījos 3985, neizskatās slikti, daudz funkcijas caur SPI kofigurējas, bet 4x dārgāks par 3986 un vēl klāt attiecīgi vajag klāt atsevišķu proci. Varbūt kādreiz varētu pamēģināt, bet tagad ceru iztikt ar 3986.

----------


## Mosfet

Viking- par diodēm irf540 
Būtība vai tās diodes ir ātras vai lēnas ir ir jāskatās pēc draivera topoloģijas - ir kur der un ir kur neder un tur nav svarīgi vai frekvence PWM ir 20 kHz vai 250 kHz . Ja tu iedosi infu par savu topoloģiju draiverim mēs varam diskutēt. 
Bet ir vviena lieta ka diodes kas ie iekšā  mosfetā pārslēdzoties izdala diezgan daudz siltuma ar to jārēķinas un tie jau ir dinamiskie zudumi uz siltuma rēķina.
Lenām diodēm ir lielāki "rādio traucējumi "ar kuriem vai nu cīnās  vai necīnās.

----------


## Vikings

Ir plates un rīt arī būs visas detaļas. Tā kā - drīz būs arī gatava konstrukcija.  ::

----------


## Epis

IR jau kautkas gatavs ???  ieliec kādu bildi  ::

----------


## Vikings

Foķika nav, bildes nevaru tagad ielikt.
Šodien dabuju lielo vairumu ar detaļām, kaut kad rīt droši vien pamazām lodēšu kopā.

----------

